# [Instrucciones] Cómo microfonear distintos instrumentos (estudio)



## Dano (Jul 2, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Si, ya lo entendí, con la imagen que colgó Rash.
> 
> Respecto al orden de conexiones de la imagen, creo que no está del todo bien.
> Bah, yo conectaría las cosas en distinto orden:
> ...



********************************GUITARRA ELÉCTRICA
Como dijo panda una DI box es mas que un adaptador de impedancias y balanceador de linea, hay pasivas y activas hay con equ y hay sin equ hay de todo, pero la funcion básica es lo que te dijo panda.

Como conectarla es un dilema, y no un dilema del sonidista sino del guitarrista. Por lo general suelen ser buenos pibes pero con una forma distinta de ver y sentir el sonido al profesional atras de la consola.

Como ando con ganas de escribir y hace tiempo que no veia temas buenos sale gastar un poco el teclado..

Lo primero es que no existen reglas de como un sonidista debe microfonear una guitarra, si quiere le pone un shure adelante de la viola eléctrica para captar los sonidos que hacen las cuerdas cuando se rompen... en fin.

Lo mas tradicional es microfonear el recinto del altavoz de la guitarra.

Específicamente hay 4 zonas, 2 van cerca del recinto y 2 a distancia.

Los que van cerca uno se posiciona apuntando al centro del cono y el otro apuntando al borde del cono, con la mezcla de estos dos se obtienen la mayoria de los sonidos que se pueden obtener a lo largo del radio del cono.

Los dos que van a distancia se colocan uno atras del recinto y otro adelante, aca muchas veces se usan soportes dobles (desfasados 90 grados es lo comun) con dos micrófonos iguales para lograr una buena imagen stereo, es comun ver micrófonos a condensador para lograr precisión. Estos dos sets de micros mezclándolos le dan ambiente y espacio a la mezcla, es el extra que hace distinguir una buena pieza. Mucho cuidado con las fases que son todo un problema, lleva un buen rato de calibración.

Las cajas directas, los lugares mas comunes son: a la salida de la la guitarra, a la salida de la cadena de efectos, a la salida del amplifador (con el correspondiente atenuador).
Esto no quiere decir que no se pueda colocar otra caja directa en el medio de la cadena de efectos...
Muchas veces se usan cajas para entrar a secuenciadores o efectos complejos que usan entrada balanceada, una DI box es una herramienta, en guitarras no es lo mas visto pero para amplificaciones de bajos es lo mas comun.

En total 9 señales para trabajar...


********************************************BAJO ELÉCTRICO

La amplificación del bajo es mucho mas simple que el de la guitarra,  como expliqué mas arriba, cada uno amplifica como quiere pero lo común  es esto que voy a explicar.

El amplificador/recinto del bajo es distinto al de guitarra.
Para lograr un buen rango de frecuencias de trabajo al igual que una  tonalidad agradable en todo el rango de frecuencias se usan  combinaciones de dos cajas, una va dedicada a los medios-graves y la  otra a los graves-subgraves.

La caja de medios es generalmente una caja con dos o cuatro altavoces  entre ocho y doce pulgadas de diámetro, algunas empresas le agregan en  el centro un driver para hacer distinguir principalmente las técnicas de  slap, popping, pluck, etc.

La caja de graves es un simple recinto en el cual se le coloca un solo  altavoz al centro, las medidas varían entre 12 y 18 pulgadas.

Lo común y profesional es el uso de cuatro micrófonos, en el centro del  altavoz de graves, en el centro de uno de los altavoces de medios, en el  centro de la bocina/horn del driver, y uno o dos micrófonos (misma  técnica que en la guitarra, con un soporte doble, desfase 90°,etc) a  cierta distancia y unos +60cm de altura apuntando al stack de cajas.
Como en el caso anterior mucho cuidado con la fase del mic. que esta a distancia, lleva un buen rato de ajuste la distancia.

Además de esto es común ver una DIbox extrayendo la señal que entra al amplificador.

En total son 5 señales para trabajar.


 ************************************************Batería.

Esto va a ser un diseño para una batería simple, compuesta por: dos  toms, chancha, tacho, bombo, hit-hat, crash, crash-ride, splash y china.

Bien, voy a hacer una explicación por cuerpo, va ser un poco largo...

Bombo: Lo común es de dos parches, en el cual el parche trasero tiene un agujero circular.
El bombo produce tres sonidos distintos, dos se captan con micrófonos  (necesariamente deben ser poco sensibles) y el tercero con un  transductor llamado Subkick, el Subkick no es mas que un micrófono pero  con un diafragma mayor (Creo que tiene entre 4 y 5 pulgadas, no me  acuerdo en este momento y no tengo uno a mano para medirlo...).

El primer mic. se coloca en el parche delantero lo mas cerca posible del  punto donde la masa golpea el parche, la idea es captar el sonido del  golpe, el sonido a captar debería tener muchos armónicos, no solo un  simple "boom".

El segundo va colocado por el agujero del parche trasero, apuntando  hacia el parche delantero, a mitad de distancia entre los parches. Este  se va a encargar de captar los medios-graves que quedan resonando dentro  de la cavidad.

Y el tercer transductor es el Subkick que va colocado al ras del parche  trasero, por el tamaño del mismo no hay muchas posiciones para elegir,  mientras mas al centro esté mas resonancia va a captar.
Como lo dice el nombre este equipo va a captar los subgraves, es el extra que generalmente le falta a los bombos.
Bien masterizado, el Subkick va a generar una pérdida de precisión en  los arranques donde entran en conjunto el bombo y el bajo, pero como pro  el sonido va a ganar empuje ya no va a ser un simple golpe sino que se  le agrega toda la resonancia a muy baja frecuencia que es como un  segundo bajo acompañando por unos milisegundos.
Cuidado con las fases, la distancia entre los micros es muy grande y no  hay mucha forma de arreglarlo, las fases se tienden a poner locas así  que cuidado.


Tacho: Como en el bombo se van a usar 3 mics. También, hay tres sonidos a  captar, el de la bordona, borde del tacho y la pegada del palo sobre el  parche superior.

El primer mic. de la bordona se coloca apuntando al parche inferior a 90  grados con respecto al tacho, exactamente en el centro (quedaría atrás  de la bordona), es necesario que tenga una separación de al menos 2 cm  (el tacho tiene a moverse con los golpes y puede golpear el mic., además  de que la bordona salta y bastante).

El segundo mic. no es imprescindible como los anteriores, si ninguno de  los temas que se van a tocar tienen parte donde se use el borde del  tacho no va a ser necesario amplificarlo (es obvio pero lo aclaro).
En el caso de ser necesario se coloca de forma horizontal y perpendicular a la caja, apuntando al aro superior.
No es necesario que apunte exactamente al lugar donde el palo golpea,  con apuntar solo al aro es sufuciente (aprovechamos la ventaja que nos  da el material metálico para transportar vibraciones).


El tercero va colocado sobre el tacho y va a apuntar entre el centro y  el borde, el ángulo debe ser ajustable para poder ajustarlo (valga la  redundancia) a nuestro gusto.
Este mic. genera muchos problemas porque si queremos obtener el sonido  del centro, queda colocado de forma invasiva y resulta muy molesto, la  direccionalidad del transductor en este caso es esencial.

Cuidado en el tacho con la fase entre el primer y tercer micrófono.
Hit-Hat: Muchos le llaman Charleston, a este cuerpo le vamos a captar  dos señales, la del golpe (borde y centro) y la que generan los platos  cuando se abren y cierran rapidamente (esta técnica tiene un nombre que  no recuerdo actualemente).
Como pasa con el tacho captar la señal que se genera donde el palo  golpea es complicado por la invasión de los microfónos en el poco   espacio físico que se dispone, lo común es usar un micro con buena  direccionalidad apuntando al lugar exacto. Se tiende a que la distancia  sea menor a 20cm para logran un buen nivel de captación.

El otro mic va a colocado de forma vertical, apuntando hacia arriba y al borde del plato.
Para saber el lugar donde se coloca hacemos una simetría por un punto  (varilla del hit-hat) entre el baterísta y el borde del plato. (Aunque  parece complicado es muy simple lo que dije  


_IMPORTANTE:_ En vivo es *crítico* que todas las  señales que provengan de la batería sean pasadas por gates(compuertas)  independientes (una compuerta por señal) correctamente ajustadas.
El cruce de señales en una batería siempre pasa, no hay forma de  evitarlo, es manejable con compuertas pero tienen que estar bien  ajustadas.
Claramente si graban multipista podrían no usar gates, pero en lo  personal prefiero partir de una buena base, todo lo que se pueda hacer  afuera (y no sea costoso en extremo) se hace afuera.


*Está prohibida la copia de éste artículo, escrito por Dano exclusivamente para www.forosdeelectronica.com
*_Se me complicó un poco con la Carrera asi que por ahora paro, espero el proximo mes terminarlo..._


----------



## Tavo (Jul 2, 2011)

Me encanta leerte Dano, sabés un tocaso (mucho) sobre el tema, y tus explicaciones me vienen al pelo. 

Nunca se me había imaginado que era tan complejo "microfonear" una viola... Yo en los videos "normales" (muestras de efectos, youtube, tutoriales.. etc, pero no en vivo) he visto casi siempre un SM57 delante del ampli, muy cerca por no decir pegado.

Ojalá supiese un poco más sobre sonido, me encanta el tema, pero tengo muy poca experiencia, solo toco viola eléctrica hace unos... 5 años... 

Saludos Gustavo, que bueno que volviste!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 3, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> ...................
> En total 9 señales para trabajar...
> 
> Eso es todo... un resumen de como microfonear una guitarra electrica.
> ...



Wuahuuuu.......Estoy con Tavo,....Excelente explicación Dano.......Chapó.

Saludos y encantado de leérte otra vez.


----------



## rash (Jul 3, 2011)

esto no es más que un amplificador simetrizador adaptador de impedancias como dijo panda...y si que tiene un uso dependiendo del contexto............el uso que tiene es para conectar un bajo y dos guitarras a una mesa de mezclas general que está a más de 50 metros del escenario y en el cual sólo hay tomas balanceadas para micrófonos... además por falta de espacio no se quieren amplificadores con micrófonos en el escenario ni mesas de mezclas auxiliares ya que se montan más 100 personas en él y todas con instrumentos...
saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 3, 2011)

Buene iniciativa en separar este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2011)

Y... Es que poco tenía que ver con los montajes hechos en casa 

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 3, 2011)

Excelente aporte Dano. Muchas gracias!!
Saludos


----------



## rash (Jul 3, 2011)

bien hecho señor moderador...puede ser un tema interesante


----------



## Dano (Jul 3, 2011)

Gracias Cacho o al moderador que lo separó, con mas tiempo, me gusto la iniciativa asi que ahora les dejo un breve resumen de amplificación de bajo (eléctrico).

La amplificación del bajo es mucho mas simple que el de la guitarra, como expliqué mas arriba, cada uno amplifica como quiere pero lo común es esto que voy a explicar.

El amplificador/recinto del bajo es distinto al de guitarra.
Para lograr un buen rango de frecuencias de trabajo al igual que una tonalidad agradable en todo el rango de frecuencias se usan combinaciones de dos cajas, una va dedicada a los medios-graves y la otra a los graves-subgraves.

La caja de medios es generalmente una caja con dos o cuatro altavoces entre ocho y doce pulgadas de diámetro, algunas empresas le agregan en el centro un driver para hacer distinguir principalmente las técnicas de slap, popping, pluck, etc.

La caja de graves es un simple recinto en el cual se le coloca un solo altavoz al centro, las medidas varían entre 12 y 18 pulgadas.

Lo común y profesional es el uso de cuatro micrófonos, en el centro del altavoz de graves, en el centro de uno de los altavoces de medios, en el centro de la bocina/horn del driver, y uno o dos micrófonos (misma técnica que en la guitarra, con un soporte doble, desfase 90°,etc) a cierta distancia y unos +60cm de altura apuntando al stack de cajas.
Como en el caso anterior mucho cuidado con la fase del mic. que esta a distancia, lleva un buen rato de ajuste la distancia.

Además de esto es común ver una DIbox extrayendo la señal que entra al amplificador.

En total son 5 señales para trabajar.

Saludos

PD: Proximamente: Batería.


*Está prohibida la copia de éste artículo, escrito por Dano exclusivamente para www.forosdeelectronica.com*


----------



## Tavo (Jul 3, 2011)

Espectacular tu explicación! Muy buena. 



Dano dijo:


> PDroximamente: Batería.


Perdón, pero te equivocaste, no es "próximamente", es yaaaaaa!! 

Uhhh, eso si que espero leer, me interesa muchísimo el tema, porque tengo un amigo batero y de a poco se quiere comprar los micrófonos... Algún consejo? Tipos de micrófonos? (marcas?)

Y por supuesto, como aplicarlos correctamente en cada cuerpo, en que lugar, a que distancia... etc...

Cuando quieras Dano.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2011)

De nada Dano.

Lo que sí, voy a tener que editar el título después... Se aceptan sugerencias 

@Tavo: Batería... Son 5 mics como mínimo, usualmente unos condensadores de diafragna chico para los platos (quizá para el redo también, aunque se suele usar un dinámico ahí) y dinámicos para toms, chancha y bombo. Hay inclusive un modelo de AT (Audio Technica) que trae un dinámico y un condenser adentro de la mísma carcasa (para el bombo). Se pueden sustituir los condensers de los platos por unos SM57 (Shure) o similares, pero el brillo del condenser no lo igualan...

Marcas... Vienen sets de muchas. Behringer anda (no sé si tiene algún set, pero los C5 van bien para platos), Samson va bien también y ambos son relativamente baratos. Shure anda muy bien, junto con AT y AKG, pero son más caros... El bolsillo manda acá, un buen set (chico) cuesta unos $1500 por lo menos, así que no estamos hablando de nada baratito...

Por ejemplo, en AT (tengo acá el catálogo nuevo, por eso tengo datos ) tenés los AE5100, AE2500 y AE3000. Tres AE5100 (US$400), Tres AE3000 (US$500) y un AE2500 (US$1000) hacen un tremendo set (y así de caro) para batería.
En dinámicos, tenés los ATM450 (US$400) y ATM650 (US$170) (redo/toms/chancha) y el ATM250 (US$300)/ATM250DE (US$600) para bombo. Ves los precios y te querés morir, pero son buenos bicharracos.

No es una pavada, lo "estandar" para instrumentos son los SM57 (dinámicos) que rondan los 150-180 dólares. Nada barato el chiste...


----------



## Dano (Jul 4, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Espectacular tu explicación! Muy buena.
> 
> 
> Perdón, pero te equivocaste, no es "próximamente", es yaaaaaa!!
> ...



El fuc*ing teclado de la notebook, no me puedo acostumbrar grrr

Hay dos cosas que no hice en la guia, es poner precios y marcas, porque aca es un mundo, y si de primera le decis a un tipo que un micro a condesador bueno pisa los 1000 dolares, de seguro te tira con algo...
Para empezar en bata los kits que vienen de 300 400 dolares son practicos, pero conste que no es mas que practicidad.
Para lo demas lee lo de Cacho que esta muy bien.


Si hacés una gráfica costo/beneficio, la curva va a ser exponencial (tristemente).

En las guías expliqué diseños de grabación para estudio, en vivo se simplifica todo porque sino sería casi imposible moverse en el escenario de tanto cable , ademas de que la relacion trabajo realizado/ beneficio no es rendidora.√

Por cierto si tu amigo quiere grabar la bata de forma pro., va a tener que pelar la cartera y ponerse a mover las cachas porque no le va a salir barata la joda. 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 4, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Por cierto si tu amigo quiere grabar la bata de forma pro., va a tener que pelar la cartera y ponerse a mover las cachas porque no le va a salir barata la joda.
> 
> Saludos


No, no! No es nada en forma profesional, quizá para hacer un "pseudo-demo" de grabación. Pensá que la batería la tiene recién hace un año... es relativamente poco tiempo.
Voy a averiguar por los kits esos de los que hablan, creo que para empezar es la opción ideal.

Gracias che.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 4, 2011)

Ohh le baterie, me salió el francés fallido de adentro.

Esto va a ser un diseño para una batería simple, compuesta por: dos toms, chancha, tacho, bombo, hit-hat, crash, crash-ride, splash y china.

Bien, voy a hacer una explicación por cuerpo, va ser un poco largo...

Bombo: Lo común es de dos parches, en el cual el parche trasero tiene un agujero circular.
El bombo produce tres sonidos distintos, dos se captan con micrófonos (necesariamente deben ser poco sensibles) y el tercero con un transductor llamado Subkick, el Subkick no es mas que un micrófono pero con un diafragma mayor (Creo que tiene entre 4 y 5 pulgadas, no me acuerdo en este momento y no tengo uno a mano para medirlo...).

El primer mic. se coloca en el parche delantero lo mas cerca posible del punto donde la masa golpea el parche, la idea es captar el sonido del golpe, el sonido a captar debería tener muchos armónicos, no solo un simple "boom".

El segundo va colocado por el agujero del parche trasero, apuntando hacia el parche delantero, a mitad de distancia entre los parches. Este se va a encargar de captar los medios-graves que quedan resonando dentro de la cavidad.

Y el tercer transductor es el Subkick que va colocado al ras del parche trasero, por el tamaño del mismo no hay muchas posiciones para elegir, mientras mas al centro esté mas resonancia va a captar.
Como lo dice el nombre este equipo va a captar los subgraves, es el extra que generalmente le falta a los bombos.
Bien masterizado, el Subkick va a generar una pérdida de precisión en los arranques donde entran en conjunto el bombo y el bajo, pero como pro el sonido va a ganar empuje ya no va a ser un simple golpe sino que se le agrega toda la resonancia a muy baja frecuencia que es como un segundo bajo acompañando por unos milisegundos.
Cuidado con las fases, la distancia entre los micros es muy grande y no hay mucha forma de arreglarlo, las fases se tienden a poner locas así que cuidado.


Tacho: Como en el bombo se van a usar 3 mics. También, hay tres sonidos a captar, el de la bordona, borde del tacho y la pegada del palo sobre el parche superior.

El primer mic. de la bordona se coloca apuntando al parche inferior a 90 grados con respecto al tacho, exactamente en el centro (quedaría atrás de la bordona), es necesario que tenga una separación de al menos 2 cm (el tacho tiene a moverse con los golpes y puede golpear el mic., además de que la bordona salta y bastante).

El segundo mic. no es imprescindible como los anteriores, si ninguno de los temas que se van a tocar tienen parte donde se use el borde del tacho no va a ser necesario amplificarlo (es obvio pero lo aclaro).
En el caso de ser necesario se coloca de forma horizontal y perpendicular a la caja, apuntando al aro superior.
No es necesario que apunte exactamente al lugar donde el palo golpea, con apuntar solo al aro es sufuciente (aprovechamos la ventaja que nos da el material metálico para transportar vibraciones).


El tercero va colocado sobre el tacho y va a apuntar entre el centro y el borde, el ángulo debe ser ajustable para poder ajustarlo (valga la redundancia) a nuestro gusto.
Este mic. genera muchos problemas porque si queremos obtener el sonido del centro, queda colocado de forma invasiva y resulta muy molesto, la direccionalidad del transductor en este caso es esencial.

Cuidado en el tacho con la fase entre el primer y tercer micrófono.

Por ahora como ven van 6 sonidos para mezclar, mañana si puedo sigo, después uno todos los post de batería en uno solo así queda ordenado. 


*Está prohibida la copia de éste artículo, escrito por Dano exclusivamente para www.forosdeelectronica.com*


----------



## Tavo (Jul 5, 2011)

Espectacular Dano.
Esperamos los demás detalles de los cuerpos restantes y platos.

De paso, se me ocurre preguntarte algo: De dónde sabés todo esto?  Estudiaste sonido, trabajás/trabajaste de esto (seguro)?

Sos un groso en lo que a Audio se refiere.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 5, 2011)

eres mi indiolo dano...


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2011)

Gracias muchachos por el aguante.

Si Tavo, laburé de ésto cuando era mas joven, no fue donde mas aprendí pero me sirvió de inspiración y para conocer gente, ésto me ayudo a hoy en día andar a la vuelta en estudios lo cual me llevó a conocer profesionales de verdad en el área.

Siguiendo con la batería, ahora le toca al Hit-Hat

Hit-Hat: Muchos le llaman Charleston, a este cuerpo le vamos a captar dos señales, la del golpe (borde y centro) y la que generan los platos cuando se abren y cierran rapidamente (esta técnica tiene un nombre que no recuerdo actualemente).
Como pasa con el tacho captar la señal que se genera donde el palo golpea es complicado por la invasión de los microfónos en el poco  espacio físico que se dispone, lo común es usar un micro con buena direccionalidad apuntando al lugar exacto. Se tiende a que la distancia sea menor a 20cm para logran un buen nivel de captación.

El otro mic va a colocado de forma vertical, apuntando hacia arriba y al borde del plato.
Para saber el lugar donde se coloca hacemos una simetría por un punto (varilla del hit-hat) entre el baterísta y el borde del plato. (Aunque parece complicado es muy simple lo que dije  )

_AGREGAR AL FINAL:_ En vivo es *crítico* que todas las señales que provengan de la batería sean pasadas por gates(compuertas) independientes (una compuerta por señal) correctamente ajustadas.
El cruce de señales en una batería siempre pasa, no hay forma de evitarlo, es manejable con compuertas pero tienen que estar bien ajustadas.
Claramente si graban multipista podrían no usar gates, pero en lo personal prefiero partir de una buena base, todo lo que se pueda hacer afuera (y no sea costoso en extremo) se hace afuera.


*Está prohibida la copia de éste artículo, escrito por Dano exclusivamente para www.forosdeelectronica.com*


----------

